# Help my friend out



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

He's trying to win dog food for a year from Blue Buffalo and needs votes
His name is Luger, he's solid black GSD .. 21 weeks old, 55lbs

https://fb-746328.strutta.com/entry/889443#box-share


----------



## TheIncredibleSocks (Sep 8, 2012)

I voted


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh that's so cute! Voting for him  Kinda sucks you have to allow through FB to vote ;(


----------



## patty (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow what a handsome dog. I love this costume. This really sold me and the fact that he looks like a batman I will vote for him for sure if the contest is still on.


----------

